# Turning a Patio into a Catio?



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

We'll be getting an apartment soon, and I was wondering how you guys made patios cat-safe. 
I'm sure Matrix would enjoy being able to sunbathe outside, since his favorite spot is to sit by the window when it's warm with a breeze going by.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Cat netting, like this Home Made Cat Enclosures


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm keeping up with this thread. This is a great question since I may be moving soon to an apartment with a balcony.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Cat netting, like this Home Made Cat Enclosures


That's fantastic! I'm definitely keeping this in mind for when I have a big enough apartment to have a balcony.... Thanks for sharing! rcat


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

That cat netting is awesome! I mean pretty much it's just chicken wire. And Imagine the other advantages to that! No birds flying all over, keeps things from being thrown on the balcony. Wow... :worship wonderful idea


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

Cool, it's hardly noticeable! (From the pics, anyway). 

I wonder if it's hard to set up.

If we get a sliding door, I'll probably get the little dog door you put in that, then put something on the balcony for my dog to potty on while I'm gone (along with extra reinforcements, just in case), along with the cat netting so it's safe for both to go out!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

Keep in mind, ask your rental company! We did and they said we are not permitted to have anything on the balcony like that. We're still going to try and get it done anyway, as the squirrels have knocked over all my flower pots (and I wanted to do a small veggie garden this year).


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

hmm. have to look and see if they have US delivery or a branch over here. That one is for Australia and no info on international orders. But I like the netting and want to close in my front porch without getting the neighbors riled.


----------

